

Alert It’s Insanely Easy to Steal Someone’s Internet Identity - lifestyleigni
http://www.lifestyleignition.com/2010/07/alert-it%E2%80%99s-insanely-easy-to-steal-someone%E2%80%99s-internet-identity/

======
pmiller2
I wasn't aware there was such a thing as an "internet identity" to steal in
the first place.

